# Lots of Questions about Outdoors



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2017)

First, I am going to be growing in raised beds and/or large grow bags--20-25 gal.  

My first questions are about soil mixtures.  What do you all put into your soil mixes?  Should I make up a super soil?  

Next, how far apart should I put the plants?  I will probably get 2 or 3 4' x 8' raised beds made this spring.  Can I put 2 plants per bed?  

When do you start plants you are going to put outdoors?  When do you usually put your plants outdoors?

I live in a very arid quite hot climate.  I was thinking about trying this wick system for a few plants in grow bags.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwVOMGDf4y0&t=3s

I will appreciate any words of wisdom from you outdoor growers.  This is basically a new game to me.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2017)

Good luck and green mojo on your OD THG. Peace


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 2, 2017)

First off you planning to feed synthetic or organic. Have different answers depending on what your plan is. 4x8 bed I'd run two in and amend to go organic. In the containers I'd hand feed, either way organic or synthetic, bottle feed.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 3, 2017)

how exciting---i be planning an OD as well---how you feel about light deprivation and getting 2 harvests----if that makes you smile---scrap the beds and go with the pots---organic super soil room on top for amendments with a rezzy to make teas for either---space will be determined by the length of your season---long season = bigger plants---time to put them OD will be determined by the weather, age of the plant, and the # of daylight hours---all dictated by location location location---woooooohoo---game on thg


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi THG! It sounds like an interesting year ahead  I would say that you can easily fit 2 plants per bed even possibly 4-6 if you tie the plants to lean outwards from the beds. As for the system that is in the video, imo, it is overkill, and does not give that much more advantage than a well regulated drippers system. I would rather keep it simple, focus more on preventing pests and animals and outdoor climate. If it is possible for you, you can make poles from the edges of the beds and place some protection like greenhouse plastic and shading net over them, ime, that will improve your results a lot


----------



## kaotik (Mar 3, 2017)

hard to give advice to a well seasoned experienced grower.

i mean, i'd say acclimate them first.. but i'm sure you know that.

bugs will be new to you.. gonna have to keep eyes on them and decide if it's tolerable amount or getting to bad.. cause you wont have none, like indoor 

any other critters around? rabbits or deer or anything? might want to use some sort of mesh for protection if so.

i know outdoors and organic go hand in hand, and i know you've shepherded micro-heards before, but i might rec you stick with the GH you know in and out. (one less variable eh) or atlast do half organic, half GH to start dipping toes into OD organics  

you're gonna have tree's, unless you practice training techniques, or as OS mentioned; do 2 light dep harvests (i always like to do this; spread my weed and the workload out   ..though admit it's a huge PITA to do manually -moving to a dark shed)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2017)

I am going to be growing organic.  I am planning on 12 plants.  That is all I will be licensed for and that is about all I think I can take care of by myself. 

Ston-loc--I want to go organic. 

Orange, I am going to end up with some plants in pots simply because I am not going to have enough time, money or energy to make and fill 6 large beds this spring.  I am thinking I will only get 2 or 3 made.  The rest will be grow bags.  But I don't think I have time for 2 crops here.  This is high desert farm land around me.  Last frost is around the first of May with last frost around the end of Sept. (although last year we didn't get frost until towards the middle of October and then not again until Nov).  However, I was wondering if you should put a plant out that early, even if you can?  Worried about it starting to flower?  I don't think I have time for 2 crops. 

Zem, tell me more about the benefits of using greenhouse plastic and shading netting?  I can certainly do something like that.  It does get hot here in the summer.  We had a whole lot of days over 100 last summer.  I always have a hard time getting drippers to work/feed correctly.  But I would like to have some kind of water system.

Kaotic, I am like a newby when it comes to outdoor, so any advise is welcome.  I have a fenced yard that will keep larger critters out (except mine).  Unfortunately, 2 crops is not going to be possible.  I am 65 years old with bad arthritis and a bum shoulder and work like moving the plants to the barn everyday is beyond what I am physically capable of doing.  Most of this will be on me--i.e. I have no one to help me out with the heavier stuff.  So everything I plan I have to be physically capable of doing.  Also, I am not using GH anymore.  Since they were bought out by Scott's (Monsantos bedpartner), I cannot in good conscience give my money to them.  So, while organic may not reap the largest yields, I think that is what I want to do.  

So, starting at the beginning, what would you use for a soil mixture?

Thanks you guys.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 3, 2017)

glad to hear you are growing organic---pick a south westerly facing spot for the grow in full sun---assuming you are planting clones---frost or flowering is no worries so long as you have approx 12 hrs of light and days are continuing to get longer---you can always cover them to protect from frost if need be---as for beginning to flower right away---the days getting longer will keep them from flowering---if not completely---they will re-veg pretty quickly---with your # of plants in soil---i would hand water---OD hydro set up is lots of work---not working smarter---but harder---peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2017)

THG, hi!  go get your soil tested first. It cost about 30 bucks when i did it years ago. Take three samples from three different places where your garden will be. They may ask what you are interested in growing, i said roses... Anyway that is the best place to start.. Then we will know what kind of soil you need.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2017)

Rosebud, I am not going to be planting in the ground or using native soil.  I already know that my soil sucks.  Can hardly even stick a shovel in to get a sample.  The previous owners grew, but only dug up spaces about 2 cu ft, and amended that.  I will be importing or making all my soil, hence the grow bags and garden beds.  There are a lot of places that you can get truck loads of things like screened dairy compost, aged manures, that kind of thing for reasonable.  Have a friend that had a stellar grow last summer.  He used soil he got from a local source for $2 a cu. ft.  I will be looking into that also.  Actually being legal, I would probably be okay with telling them that I'm growing cannabis.

So, given that, what kind of soil mix would you make up?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2017)

$2 cu. ft. soil.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 3, 2017)

thg---if you use rice hulls in lieu of perlite for aeration and drainage---you will be eco friendly after harvest---spread that mix anywhere on the property---build a pile for next years grow---so far as super soils---there are loads of recipes right here---think ozzy has a few good ones---it is going to depend on what is already in the base of whatever you start off with---i test my ph in the base and eyeball the rest with whatever is lying around---castings, guano with high n, guano with high p and k, azomite, green sand, bone meal, alfalfa meal, rock phosphate, kelp meal, mycos---good pricing on all this stuff at any local feed store except the rice hulls prolly on line only---happy trails

helpful website---kelp4less.com


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 3, 2017)

lime lime lime


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2017)

Nouvellechef's supersoil recipe uses rice hulls.  I have been looking at using his super soil recipe.  I've been sourcing and pricing ingredients.  I'll check out Kelp4less.  Thanks.

I am partial to this soil for my base soil.  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Kellogg-...lus-Premium-Outdoor-Potting-Mix-681/100160888.  It has rice hulls, peat moss, perlite, chicken manure, lime, oyster shell, feather meal, bat guano, kelp meal and worm castings in it.

I am so looking forward to spring!  Thanks all.


----------



## zem (Mar 3, 2017)

THG shading and cover gives several benefits, first of which is cooling the plants in hot temps, it also decreases the sharpness of the sun, provides protection from rain. The effect that i want the most is the dispersion of strong light, which i think makes the bud better


----------



## mojoganjaman (Mar 6, 2017)

is a pic here and some info... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1005474#post1005474

how many you can fit in is the question...my holes are about 2.5 wide and 3 deep...10-12 feet apart...good growing...hth



mojo


----------



## zem (Mar 6, 2017)

There is a tip that might help you if you ever decided on installing netting and/or plastic cover, you can use a metallic wire and a simple stapler to make a tightly done cover, simply staple the wire to the edges and you can then tie it to the poles


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh my word mojogangaman, what a beautiful plant!  Thanks for the link.

Zem, I don't quite understand your post?


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2017)

THG get a metal wire and a paper stapler place the wire on the edge of the plastic or net, fold the plastic over the wire then staple the wire in between the folded part, then you can tie the plastic and pull it easily using the wire. if it is not comprehensible, i will take a pic for you


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2017)

i like the diy zem technique for cover---hope to remember it when i need it---but---just a reminder---not everyone needs shade/cover as every space is different


----------



## zem (Mar 9, 2017)

I am glad that you liked it OS, I learned it from traditional greenhouses in Spain. THG you also need to make sort of a security barrier below especially if you decide to put plastic just in case it falls for any reason, it has some weight that might ruin your crop, simply using wires X shaped from the poles would suffice I guess, and if the plastic is stapled well and tightened well with proper inclination for drainage, it is very unlikely to break off. Loose plastic is horrible. Another tip, to tighten wires between poles, first you have to tie them pretty loose to be able to roll the wire around a screwdriver or a metallic rod after you have tied it to the poles. You can then use it like a handle to tighten as much as you want


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2017)

It does get quite hot here in the summer.  I am sure the plants would appreciate shade cloth.  Also, it is very possible to get a frost before the plants are done, so they may need to be covered.  Thanks for the tip, zem.

Decided to use NV's super soil.  Going to pop around to the feed stores and see what I can get locally.  I'll order what I can't get here.  

Thanks for the help!


----------

